# Why can't I get over Lyric better than this?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think I'll always miss my Lyric so very much. I just don't seem to shake it off as well as I have with other dogs. He was a great dog...just perfect temperament, gentlemanly, smart as a whip and so ready to do whatever I asked of him. He was that in your face affectionate and loved everyone in the family, extended family, good friends. And was polite to friendly strangers, albeit a tad reserved. He was fun, clownish and I just had too little time with him, as he got stomach cancer at 4 years of age. I always talk about him, compare him with other dogs. There's no one like him. We did so much together and were so bonded. But I'm not as sad anymore...just miss him. These pictures are from my place in Priest Lake Idaho where I lived. He died in 2008 I think it was. 

When I first got him:



My son's dog who lived with me for a few years. She's still around...such a sweet, wonderful girl.





He did this once when he wanted something. I laughed so hard, just wildly and he did it from then on a lot....looking at the pop corn, telling me when it was his dinner time and just while watching me cook something. He was really into cooking and was a real help. lol. Or so he thought. 



At the lake. There were loads of places to hike and nobody was around. This was wilderness. All the dogs were obedient and could do lots of off leash hiking. He did have a great life, though cut short.


Well, thanks for sharing my heart dog with me.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Your pictures made me smile. He was absolutely gorgeous! Probably the prettiest Doberman I have ever seen!!! Your pics show so much of his personality! He will always be with you!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

He is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing his pictures with us. I don't think we ever get over losing them. It is just so hard. Hugs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well we are in good company PB - I completely understand how you feel - some dogs are SO special, it is not possible to let go.
But I am hopeful that my next puppy will be a similar experience - do you think that one of your new boys may be such?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well we are in good company PB - I completely understand how you feel - some dogs are SO special, it is not possible to let go.
> But I am hopeful that my next puppy will be a similar experience - do you think that one of your new boys may be such?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet they'll both be very dear to me. They are sure growing on me already a lot, even though they're "naughty" puppies sometimes. lol. They are really very endearing....all my dogs are. I think it makes a huge difference when you've been through a lot with a dog or when you've done a lot of stuff with them. I notice that. You talk about waiting for your next perfect puppy but I am growing very impatient. I want to see your new puppy. NOW! LOL. But alas....I guess I can't complain because I am the worst about photos. Just awful!. One of these days. See, I already had some photos on my computer and in Photobucket, so those ones I can post. But my most recent....ugggg, having problems with those getting onto my computer. Will be getting a fix-it man here soon I think.


Thank you all for such nice replies and compliments. Yeah, he was a head turner, that boy. And such a good dog.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful, majestic dog. He must have been quite a presence. I guess like many people, I have always been a bit scared of dobies, but since I've been on the Forum I've seen several people who have owned both poodles and dobermans comment that the two breeds can be very similar in temperament. Do you find that to be true?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He was something... I love Dobe's if they did not shed, they would be the perfect dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I bet they'll both be very dear to me. They are sure growing on me already a lot, even though they're "naughty" puppies sometimes. lol. They are really very endearing....all my dogs are. I think it makes a huge difference when you've been through a lot with a dog or when you've done a lot of stuff with them. I notice that. You talk about waiting for your next perfect puppy but I am growing very impatient. I want to see your new puppy. NOW! LOL. But alas....I guess I can't complain because I am the worst about photos. Just awful!. One of these days. See, I already had some photos on my computer and in Photobucket, so those ones I can post. But my most recent....ugggg, having problems with those getting onto my computer. Will be getting a fix-it man here soon I think.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for such nice replies and compliments. Yeah, he was a head turner, that boy. And such a good dog.


YOU are growing inpatient for me to get my next puppy? Lol please do not say that because I am using every ounce of strength that I have to be patient!
You know, I am counting upon this to be one very special puppy, and that just does not happen on demand - I have to be patient if I want my dream dog - I am just very grateful that I have the most fantastic breeder who understands precisely what I want and has the integrity to never ask me to accept something different .
But boy will we ever have a cyber party when she does finally give me the word, won't we!
Meanwhile I sure would love to see more of your little boys ( especially the wee black one) - so please work on your picture posting skills!
And you know what - I am guessing that since you will be spending a lot of 1-1 time with Matisse doing the show perhaps he will be your next heart dog? 
On the other hand, sometimes when you speak of Maurice, I think you see that same extra little sparkle that I see in the blacks, so maybe it is him!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Tiny, I don't know...maybe they'll both be my heart dogs. I just adore all my dogs. I've always loved dogs, almost obsessively. When I was in kindergarten, I use to steal peoples' dogs and bring them home. And my Mother would have to return them to their owners. LOL. Finally she got the family a dog from the pound and my thieving days were over. I plan on doing some kind of venue with both of them. And I think the more you do with the dogs, the more close you become...just sharing so many special times together. 

Last night I took Maurice to Matisse's handling class. He didn't cry the whole time this time. lol. He got to come out of his crate and trot around the ring after class and he actually may be shown at some point. The breeder said he moves beautifully and is very well put together and has a pretty head. He has some silvering on his legs, but that can be dyed. lol. Don't tell anybody. He's small, but that doesn't seem to matter. But I was thinking he'd be fun and good at free style dance. I want to look into that. Maybe do it with both of them. There could be a little routine where they both dance with me. 

I know. I had no problem doing pictures with my desk top, but it's kaput for now. I'll get someone to help.

I know how hard it must be for you to wait for your next Poodle. I had to raz you.:aetsch: But it's good that you're not settling for anything less than you want.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh Tiny, I don't know...maybe they'll both be my heart dogs. I just adore all my dogs. I've always loved dogs, almost obsessively. When I was in kindergarten, I use to steal peoples' dogs and bring them home. And my Mother would have to return them to their owners. LOL. Finally she got the family a dog from the pound and my thieving days were over. I plan on doing some kind of venue with both of them. And I think the more you do with the dogs, the more close you become...just sharing so many special times together.
> *I agree with you on that - I already have so many classes and activities lined up for my next puppy - we are going to have so much fun together, I just know that she will be an awesome heart dog! *
> 
> Last night I took Maurice to Matisse's handling class. He didn't cry the whole time this time. lol. He got to come out of his crate and trot around the ring after class and he actually may be shown at some point. The breeder said he moves beautifully and is very well put together and has a pretty head. He has some silvering on his legs, but that can be dyed. lol. Don't tell anybody. He's small, but that doesn't seem to matter. But I was thinking he'd be fun and good at free style dance. I want to look into that. Maybe do it with both of them. There could be a little routine where they both dance with me.
> ...


*Thank you it is hard to wait because I want her so badly, but then there is a part of me that feels that it is good that her "clock hasn't start running, whilst Tangee and Teaka's are still going strong" - - plus, you know elderly dogs and puppies are the MOST expensive dogs, so financially it is probably best for me that there is as little overlap as possible. Of course the second that my breeder tells me that THE ONE has appeared, I will forget all about those issues, but until then those issues will comfort me that it is not a bad thing to wait lol!*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Wow, what a beautiful, majestic dog. He must have been quite a presence. I guess like many people, I have always been a bit scared of dobies, but since I've been on the Forum I've seen several people who have owned both poodles and dobermans comment that the two breeds can be very similar in temperament. Do you find that to be true?


Thank you Leullman. I found some similarities in Poodles and Dobermans. But of course, I haven't had my Poodles for long, but have known a couple. I see some differences too....glaring differences. lol. 

I see that they're both smart as the dickens and catch on quickly, with very few repetitions to new behaviors. They're both very clownish and just grab life with all paws, show wild abandonment and find joy in most everything they do. They both have a pretty gait and are very spritely.

I'm finding something out right now, but it may be too early to tell, plus I have two puppies which can make a difference. And that is that my Doberman was _ALL_ about doing what I asked of him, where the Poodles are a little more independent and it takes a more to motivate them. If I asked my Doberman to do something, he did it and then he'd rush to me and ask what he should do next. He'd look at me intently, piercing eyes into my eyes, ready to do a job in the most extreme way. ("Ok, I've chopped the wood, cleaned the stalls, gathered the eggs and painted the barn. Now what would you like me to do?") LOL. Always ready to work. A

nd if not working, then he was always hanging around, didn't stray far and kept an eye on me. He was almost pushy with affection. Some people don't like that. He'd want a body part touching me at all times if we were hanging out on the couch. He'd follow me in the bathroom....lots of dogs do that. A breeder told me that Dobermans will follow you into the bathroom. And I said that my Lab does that...lots of dogs do that. She said, "Yeah, but a Doberman doesn't just want to come in the bathroom with you. He wants to help you wipe." ROFLOL.

What I am seeing is that Dobermans have or should have what's called a healthy suspicion of strangers. Proper Doberman temperament is that they are somewhat reserved, never fearful or shy and NEVER aggressive unless duty calls for it. When I invited someone into my house, he would show mild interest at first and then after about 15 minutes, would be more outgoing. 

When he thought someone was going to go into my house when I was in the shower (he was outside playing with my son's dog) he ran up on the porch, sat in front of the door between the door and this guy... and growled a deep, throaty, not very loud growl, showing just one tooth. lol. Then when this guy (a friend of my son's) retreated back down the porch steps to the patio, Lyric was fine with that and went back to playing with my son's dog, just keeping an occasional eye on this fellow. (this guy told me all about it when I came out on the porch after my shower. He was coming to see my son who wasn't there and Lyric hadn't met him yet) Then when I was talking to the guy, Lyric got friendly and wagged his little stubby tail and wanted to visit with the guy. 

So, he was okay with people coming in the yard, but don't go in the house when my Mom isn't there to let you in. But he never flew off the handle...was very sensible and recognized friendly strangers from intruders. He was well socialized, which is imperative. He didn't bark much except when he heard something strange outside, like a deer roaming around in the night when we were sleeping or if someone was coming and it sounded different from a "should be" visitor. He mostly just watched.

If it weren't for their health issues, pretty short life span and the dog reactivity, (not fun) I'd get another...oh and if I had a bigger yard. Where I lived was dog heaven. But this new place is on a very small lot. I think they're beautiful and really my favorite breed in so many ways. But that dog to dog aggression/reactivity is really a hassle. But in class situations, he was the perfect gentleman to other dogs. Funny. He got his CGC easily. Only on casual leash walks did he act like a jerk. I worked with him and he got somewhat better, not all the way better.

So, that's what comes to mind as far as my take on the similarities and differences between Poodles and Dobermans.


----------

